# Funky words, know any to add?



## secuono (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm not sure what these types of words are called, but I'm looking to add to my list.

I want to use this list as a possible name theme for lambs in two years, but I need far more first!

Do you know any?

Wackadoodle
Bamboozled
Kookie
Okie dokie artichokie
Artsy-fartsy
shmorgishborg


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

Bull-snorky
FlimFlam
WallaWalla-BingBang!
These are the only ones I can think of. They are what my dad uses instead of cussing  Not sure they would make good names.


----------



## Rammy (Nov 18, 2018)

Awesome sauce.
Son of a puppy.
Bum bleep Egypt.
Bullpucky.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 18, 2018)

ptalquiloside

(pronounced kinda like 'tequila seed)


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2018)

schnikes


----------



## secuono (Jun 12, 2021)

Hmm, it's been awhile, has anyone thought of more?
I'd need 30-35 words to use them.


----------



## Alasgun (Jun 12, 2021)

Scrotiummutinate! 😳
This is a word i coined years ago  that describes a large portion of the ingredients in todays processed food. Roll a package of most things over, especially caned beverages and read the ingredients. How many of those words *Can’t you pronounce?*
I refer to these as Scrotiummutinate! Most folks today don’t have any regard for what they put in they’re bodies. They’d argue with you that if it comes from a grocery it is fine to eat. Most never give a second thought to the health concerns or that some of they’re health problems *Could be self induced* due to poor dietary choices!
Kinda has a ring to it! Always elicits smiles when i roll it out; especially around folks who don’t know me.

Scrotiummutinate, scrotiummutinate!

possibly a name for some poor ram lamb; who's been ”under the knife” or banded?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 12, 2021)

Gazinta coined by the late Kenny Linker from Long Island.
Assembly A "goes into" assembly B. That's how he would spell it. Became a word at the Grumman plant I worked at.


----------



## secuono (Jun 13, 2021)

Persnickety


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 13, 2021)

Shadpucker


----------



## Finnie (Jun 14, 2021)

Balderdash


----------



## secuono (Aug 2, 2021)

Cattywampus
Lollygag
Flibbertigibbet
Nincompoop
Hullaballoo
Whippersnapper
Fuddy-duddy
Gobbledygook
Hodgepodge
Lickety-split
Namby-pamby
Scalawag
Skedaddle
Hullabaloo
Bupkis
Doohickey


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 3, 2021)

Whatchamacallit
Hoosiewhatser


----------



## Finnie (Aug 7, 2021)

secuono said:


> Hullabaloo


My mom used to say “put the kibash on the hullabaloo” meaning we needed to stop being wild.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 8, 2021)

secuono said:


> Hullaballoo


That is in the Aggie war song, followed by caneck.

Also in that song is the word Chig-gar-roo-gar-rem.

Odd words of a different sort...  growing up in the Texas hill country where old folks spoke German...  I knew one fellow who decided that the German word for turtle was so odd, that he would use it as his cuss word.   "Schildkröte"

And my dad's mom, when referring to someone who always needed everything just so, would say "he is quite paticle"


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Aug 16, 2021)

Kerfuffle


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Aug 17, 2021)

Fartlek


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Aug 18, 2021)

Geedunk  US Navy term for candy. 
Klingerbeetle man's rubber change purse (Wisconsin word)

Scuttlebutt, US Navy for drinking fountain 
Twidget. Person who excels or works with electronics.


----------



## Finnie (Aug 18, 2021)

Here’s one I heard in a Sting song yesterday- Fuddy duddy


----------

